# DWH Trojan problem



## jjbpenguin

For a few months now, symantec antivirus will inform me that I have a trojans that are being created in my temp file.  every file starts with DWH and is followed by a random alphanumeric sequence. Both symantec and AVG can delete each trojan as it appears, but even in safe mode, neither can find anything that could be creating them.  I have tried to find a fix for this trojan, but have been unsuccessful.  If anyone has heard of or had this problem and knows of a fix, it would be great.


----------



## M0LD0V4N

Please Disable System Restore and Go into safe mode and manual clean your Temp files folder if you dont know where that is look around.


----------



## ceewi1

If you don't have any luck with that try posting a HijackThis log and we'll see what it reveals:

Please download the HijackThis installer from http://www.trendsecure.com/portal/en-US/threat_analytics/HJTInstall.exe.

Run the installer and choose *Install*, indicating that you accept the licence agreement.  The installer will place a shortcut on your desktop and launch HijackThis.

Click *Do a system scan and save a logfile*

When the Notepad window opens choose Edit -> Select All to select the entire log, and copy and paste the log into a reply post.
_Most of what it lists will be harmless or even essential, don't fix anything yet._


----------



## jjbpenguin

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 2:01:45 PM, on 10/22/2007
Platform: Windows Vista  (WinNT 6.00.1904)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16546)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\Windows\system32\taskeng.exe
C:\Windows\system32\Dwm.exe
C:\Windows\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
C:\Program Files\HPQ\HP Wireless Assistant\HP Wireless Assistant.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Quick Launch Buttons\QLBCTRL.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe
C:\Program Files\Symantec AntiVirus\VPTray.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft IntelliType Pro\itype.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_02\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\Elaborate Bytes\VirtualCloneDrive\VCDDaemon.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\hpwuSchd2.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\QuickPlay\QPService.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Sidebar\sidebar.exe
C:\Program Files\AIM6\aim6.exe
C:\Windows\ehome\ehtray.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Pavilion Webcam\HPWebcam.exe
C:\Program Files\Logitech\SetPoint\SetPoint.exe
C:\Windows\System32\rundll32.exe
C:\Program Files\AIM6\aolsoftware.exe
C:\Windows\ehome\ehmsas.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Sidebar\sidebar.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Logitech\KhalShared\KHALMNPR.EXE
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\WINWORD.EXE
C:\Program Files\SolidWorks\sldworks.exe
C:\Users\JORDAN~1\AppData\Local\Temp\SolidWorksLicTemp.0001
C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~4\Office12\OUTLOOK.EXE
C:\Windows\system32\SearchProtocolHost.exe
C:\Windows\system32\SearchFilterHost.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iesearch&locale=EN_US&c=64&bd=pavilion&pf=laptop
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iehome&locale=EN_US&c=64&bd=pavilion&pf=laptop
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iehome&locale=EN_US&c=64&bd=pavilion&pf=laptop
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = *.local
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = 
R3 - URLSearchHook: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll
O1 - Hosts: ::1 localhost
O2 - BHO: Yahoo! Toolbar Helper - {02478D38-C3F9-4EFB-9B51-7695ECA05670} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: Groove GFS Browser Helper - {72853161-30C5-4D22-B7F9-0BBC1D38A37E} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~4\Office12\GRA8E1~1.DLL
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_02\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Windows Defender] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe -hide
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SynTPEnh] C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [High Definition Audio Property Page Shortcut] CHDAudPropShortcut.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [hpWirelessAssistant] C:\Program Files\hpq\HP Wireless Assistant\HP Wireless Assistant.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MsmqIntCert] regsvr32 /s mqrt.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QlbCtrl] %ProgramFiles%\Hewlett-Packard\HP Quick Launch Buttons\QlbCtrl.exe /Start
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [vptray] C:\PROGRA~1\SYMANT~1\VPTray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [itype] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft IntelliType Pro\itype.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_02\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VirtualCloneDrive] "C:\Program Files\Elaborate Bytes\VirtualCloneDrive\VCDDaemon.exe" /s
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvSvc] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\Windows\system32\nvsvc.dll,nvsvcStart
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\Windows\system32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvMediaCenter] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\Windows\system32\NvMcTray.dll,NvTaskbarInit
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Software Update] C:\Program Files\Hp\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QPService] "C:\Program Files\HP\QuickPlay\QPService.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Kernel and Hardware Abstraction Layer] KHALMNPR.EXE
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Sidebar] C:\Program Files\Windows Sidebar\sidebar.exe /autoRun
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Aim6] "C:\Program Files\AIM6\aim6.exe" /d locale=en-US ee://aol/imApp
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ehTray.exe] C:\Windows\ehome\ehTray.exe
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /detectMem (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [WindowsWelcomeCenter] rundll32.exe oobefldr.dll,ShowWelcomeCenter (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [AVG7_Run] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgw.exe /RUNONCE (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /detectMem (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\Run: [AVG7_Run] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgw.exe /RUNONCE (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - HKUS\.DEFAULT\..\Run: [AVG7_Run] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgw.exe /RUNONCE (User 'Default user')
O4 - .DEFAULT User Startup: Vongo Tray.lnk = C:\Program Files\Vongo\Tray.exe (User 'Default user')
O4 - Global Startup: HP Pavilion Webcam Tray Icon.lnk = C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Pavilion Webcam\HPWebcam.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Logitech SetPoint.lnk = C:\Program Files\Logitech\SetPoint\SetPoint.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~4\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Send to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~4\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: S&end to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~4\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~4\Office12\REFIEBAR.DLL
O13 - Gopher Prefix: 
O16 - DPF: {31150A86-0BBA-409F-BEB4-F3922D10BF34} (Gif89 Class) - file:///C:/Users/Jordan%20Brinkley/AppData/Local/Microsoft/Windows%20Sidebar/Gadgets/xplugCam[1].gadget/en-US/xplug.ocx
O16 - DPF: {49232000-16E4-426C-A231-62846947304B} (SysData Class) - http://ipgweb.cce.hp.com/rdqnbk/downloads/sysinfo.cab
O16 - DPF: {5F8469B4-B055-49DD-83F7-62B522420ECC} (Facebook Photo Uploader Control) - http://upload.facebook.com/controls/FacebookPhotoUploader.cab
O16 - DPF: {67A5F8DC-1A4B-4D66-9F24-A704AD929EEE} (System Requirements Lab) - http://www.nvidia.com/content/DriverDownload/srl/2.0.0.1/sysreqlab2.cab
O16 - DPF: {67DABFBF-D0AB-41FA-9C46-CC0F21721616} (DivXBrowserPlugin Object) - http://go.divx.com/plugin/DivXBrowserPlugin.cab
O18 - Protocol: grooveLocalGWS - {88FED34C-F0CA-4636-A375-3CB6248B04CD} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~4\Office12\GR99D3~1.DLL
O20 - Winlogon Notify: avgwlntf - C:\Windows\SYSTEM32\avgwlntf.dll
O23 - Service: Symantec Event Manager (ccEvtMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Settings Manager (ccSetMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec AntiVirus Definition Watcher (DefWatch) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec AntiVirus\DefWatch.exe
O23 - Service: hpqwmiex - Hewlett-Packard Development Company, L.P. - C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Shared\hpqwmiex.exe
O23 - Service: LightScribeService Direct Disc Labeling Service (LightScribeService) - Hewlett-Packard Company - C:\Program Files\Common Files\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate - Symantec Corporation - C:\PROGRA~1\Symantec\LIVEUP~1\LUCOMS~1.EXE
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\Windows\system32\nvsvc32.exe
O23 - Service: SAVRoam (SavRoam) - symantec - C:\Program Files\Symantec AntiVirus\SavRoam.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec AntiVirus - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec AntiVirus\Rtvscan.exe

--
End of file - 8904 bytes


The virus was dormant at the time that this log was made, i am not sure if that will make a difference, but next time it starts back up, i will create a second log.


----------



## jjbpenguin

new hijackthis log with active trojan multiplication

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 8:58:34 PM, on 10/22/2007
Platform: Windows Vista  (WinNT 6.00.1904)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16546)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\Windows\system32\taskeng.exe
C:\Windows\system32\Dwm.exe
C:\Windows\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
C:\Program Files\HPQ\HP Wireless Assistant\HP Wireless Assistant.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Quick Launch Buttons\QLBCTRL.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe
C:\Program Files\Symantec AntiVirus\VPTray.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft IntelliType Pro\itype.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_02\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\Elaborate Bytes\VirtualCloneDrive\VCDDaemon.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\hpwuSchd2.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\QuickPlay\QPService.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Sidebar\sidebar.exe
C:\Program Files\AIM6\aim6.exe
C:\Windows\ehome\ehtray.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Pavilion Webcam\HPWebcam.exe
C:\Program Files\Logitech\SetPoint\SetPoint.exe
C:\Windows\ehome\ehmsas.exe
C:\Program Files\AIM6\aolsoftware.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Logitech\KhalShared\KHALMNPR.EXE
C:\Windows\System32\rundll32.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Sidebar\sidebar.exe
C:\Program Files\Symantec AntiVirus\DWHWIZRD.EXE
C:\Program Files\Symantec AntiVirus\SavUI.exe
C:\Program Files\Steam\steam.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~4\Office12\OUTLOOK.EXE
C:\Windows\system32\SearchProtocolHost.exe
C:\Windows\system32\SearchFilterHost.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iesearch&locale=EN_US&c=64&bd=pavilion&pf=laptop
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iehome&locale=EN_US&c=64&bd=pavilion&pf=laptop
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iehome&locale=EN_US&c=64&bd=pavilion&pf=laptop
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = *.local
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = 
R3 - URLSearchHook: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll
O1 - Hosts: ::1 localhost
O2 - BHO: Yahoo! Toolbar Helper - {02478D38-C3F9-4EFB-9B51-7695ECA05670} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: Groove GFS Browser Helper - {72853161-30C5-4D22-B7F9-0BBC1D38A37E} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~4\Office12\GRA8E1~1.DLL
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_02\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Windows Defender] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe -hide
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SynTPEnh] C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [High Definition Audio Property Page Shortcut] CHDAudPropShortcut.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [hpWirelessAssistant] C:\Program Files\hpq\HP Wireless Assistant\HP Wireless Assistant.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MsmqIntCert] regsvr32 /s mqrt.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QlbCtrl] %ProgramFiles%\Hewlett-Packard\HP Quick Launch Buttons\QlbCtrl.exe /Start
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [vptray] C:\PROGRA~1\SYMANT~1\VPTray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [itype] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft IntelliType Pro\itype.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_02\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VirtualCloneDrive] "C:\Program Files\Elaborate Bytes\VirtualCloneDrive\VCDDaemon.exe" /s
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvSvc] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\Windows\system32\nvsvc.dll,nvsvcStart
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\Windows\system32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvMediaCenter] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\Windows\system32\NvMcTray.dll,NvTaskbarInit
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Software Update] C:\Program Files\Hp\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QPService] "C:\Program Files\HP\QuickPlay\QPService.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Kernel and Hardware Abstraction Layer] KHALMNPR.EXE
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Sidebar] C:\Program Files\Windows Sidebar\sidebar.exe /autoRun
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Aim6] "C:\Program Files\AIM6\aim6.exe" /d locale=en-US ee://aol/imApp
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ehTray.exe] C:\Windows\ehome\ehTray.exe
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /detectMem (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [WindowsWelcomeCenter] rundll32.exe oobefldr.dll,ShowWelcomeCenter (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [AVG7_Run] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgw.exe /RUNONCE (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /detectMem (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\Run: [AVG7_Run] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgw.exe /RUNONCE (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - HKUS\.DEFAULT\..\Run: [AVG7_Run] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgw.exe /RUNONCE (User 'Default user')
O4 - .DEFAULT User Startup: Vongo Tray.lnk = C:\Program Files\Vongo\Tray.exe (User 'Default user')
O4 - Global Startup: HP Pavilion Webcam Tray Icon.lnk = C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Pavilion Webcam\HPWebcam.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Logitech SetPoint.lnk = C:\Program Files\Logitech\SetPoint\SetPoint.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~4\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Send to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~4\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: S&end to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~4\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~4\Office12\REFIEBAR.DLL
O13 - Gopher Prefix: 
O16 - DPF: {31150A86-0BBA-409F-BEB4-F3922D10BF34} (Gif89 Class) - file:///C:/Users/Jordan%20Brinkley/AppData/Local/Microsoft/Windows%20Sidebar/Gadgets/xplugCam[1].gadget/en-US/xplug.ocx
O16 - DPF: {49232000-16E4-426C-A231-62846947304B} (SysData Class) - http://ipgweb.cce.hp.com/rdqnbk/downloads/sysinfo.cab
O16 - DPF: {5F8469B4-B055-49DD-83F7-62B522420ECC} (Facebook Photo Uploader Control) - http://upload.facebook.com/controls/FacebookPhotoUploader.cab
O16 - DPF: {67A5F8DC-1A4B-4D66-9F24-A704AD929EEE} (System Requirements Lab) - http://www.nvidia.com/content/DriverDownload/srl/2.0.0.1/sysreqlab2.cab
O16 - DPF: {67DABFBF-D0AB-41FA-9C46-CC0F21721616} (DivXBrowserPlugin Object) - http://go.divx.com/plugin/DivXBrowserPlugin.cab
O18 - Protocol: grooveLocalGWS - {88FED34C-F0CA-4636-A375-3CB6248B04CD} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~4\Office12\GR99D3~1.DLL
O20 - Winlogon Notify: avgwlntf - C:\Windows\SYSTEM32\avgwlntf.dll
O23 - Service: Symantec Event Manager (ccEvtMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Settings Manager (ccSetMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec AntiVirus Definition Watcher (DefWatch) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec AntiVirus\DefWatch.exe
O23 - Service: hpqwmiex - Hewlett-Packard Development Company, L.P. - C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Shared\hpqwmiex.exe
O23 - Service: LightScribeService Direct Disc Labeling Service (LightScribeService) - Hewlett-Packard Company - C:\Program Files\Common Files\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate - Symantec Corporation - C:\PROGRA~1\Symantec\LIVEUP~1\LUCOMS~1.EXE
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\Windows\system32\nvsvc32.exe
O23 - Service: SAVRoam (SavRoam) - symantec - C:\Program Files\Symantec AntiVirus\SavRoam.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec AntiVirus - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec AntiVirus\Rtvscan.exe

--
End of file - 8827 bytes


----------



## ceewi1

Sorry about the delay in responding, I somehow lost track of this thread.

Please download *ATF Cleaner* by Atribune.  Once done, please reboot into Safe Mode (tap F8 before Windows starts and select Safe Mode from the list).

Double-click ATF-Cleaner.exe to run the program.
Under Main choose: Select All
Click the Empty Selected button.
Please reboot into Normal Mode.

Once done, please run a BitDefender scan here and post the results.


----------



## imaginary.jewel

Hi I'm having the same kind of problem. symantec detects a lot of DWH****.tmp files in c:/user/appdata/local/temp folder. I've tried to follow some other directions and delete them manually in safe mode but I can't see the files. 

I'd appreciate whatever help you can give!

the hijackthis log is as follows:

----
Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 10:45:40 PM, on 4/21/2009
Platform: Windows Vista SP1 (WinNT 6.00.1905)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6001.18226)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\Program Files\Common Files\LogiShrd\LVCOMSER\LVComSer.exe
C:\Windows\system32\Dwm.exe
C:\Windows\Explorer.EXE
C:\Windows\SYSTEM32\WISPTIS.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\microsoft shared\ink\TabTip.exe
C:\Program Files\Lenovo\NPDIRECT\tpfnf7sp.exe
C:\Program Files\Gunze\GZTP_Pack\GzSnd.exe
C:\Program Files\Lenovo\HOTKEY\TPOSDSVC.exe
C:\Windows\System32\rundll32.exe
C:\Windows\System32\TpShocks.exe
C:\Program Files\ThinkPad\Utilities\EZEJMNAP.EXE
C:\Program Files\Lenovo\HOTKEY\TPONSCR.exe
C:\Program Files\ThinkPad\Tablet Shortcut\TSMResident.exe
C:\Program Files\Lenovo\Zoom\TpScrex.exe
C:\Windows\system32\taskeng.exe
C:\Program Files\Lenovo\Client Security Solution\cssauth.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe
C:\Program Files\Symantec AntiVirus\VPTray.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\GrooveMonitor.exe
C:\Windows\System32\hkcmd.exe
C:\Windows\System32\igfxpers.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\LogiShrd\LComMgr\Communications_Helper.exe
C:\Program Files\Analog Devices\Core\smax4pnp.exe
C:\Windows\system32\igfxsrvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Users\Jooyeon\AppData\Local\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\wmpnscfg.exe
C:\Windows\system32\wbem\unsecapp.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Ink\InputPersonalization.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Logishrd\LQCVFX\COCIManager.exe
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\Users\Jooyeon\AppData\Local\Google\Google Talk Plugin\googletalkplugin.exe
C:\Windows\system32\SearchFilterHost.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = about:blank
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://lenovo.live.com
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = 
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = *.local
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = 
O1 - Hosts: ::1 localhost
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: Groove GFS Browser Helper - {72853161-30C5-4D22-B7F9-0BBC1D38A37E} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\GrooveShellExtensions.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Conversion Toolbar Helper - {AE7CD045-E861-484f-8273-0445EE161910} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 8.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Toolbar Helper - {BDBD1DAD-C946-4A17-ADC1-64B5B4FF55D0} - c:\Program Files\Windows Live Toolbar\msntb.dll
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Gears Helper - {E0FEFE40-FBF9-42AE-BA58-794CA7E3FB53} - C:\Program Files\Google\Google Gears\Internet Explorer\0.5.4.2\gears.dll
O2 - BHO: ThinkVantage Password Manager - {F040E541-A427-4CF7-85D8-75E3E0F476C5} - C:\Program Files\Lenovo\Client Security Solution\tvtpwm_ie_com.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Windows Live Toolbar - {BDAD1DAD-C946-4A17-ADC1-64B5B4FF55D0} - c:\Program Files\Windows Live Toolbar\msntb.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Adobe PDF - {47833539-D0C5-4125-9FA8-0819E2EAAC93} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 8.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TPFNF7] C:\Program Files\Lenovo\NPDIRECT\TPFNF7SP.exe /r
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [GzSndExePath] C:\Program Files\Gunze\GZTP_Pack\GzSnd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TPHOTKEY] C:\Program Files\Lenovo\HOTKEY\TPOSDSVC.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PWMTRV] rundll32 C:\PROGRA~1\ThinkPad\UTILIT~1\PWMTR32V.DLL,PwrMgrBkGndMonitor
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TpShocks] TpShocks.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [EZEJMNAP] C:\PROGRA~1\ThinkPad\UTILIT~1\EzEjMnAp.Exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IBMTBCTL] "C:\Program Files\ThinkPad\Tablet Shortcut\IBMTBCTL.EXE" /r
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TSMResident] "C:\Program Files\ThinkPad\Tablet Shortcut\TSMRESIDENT.EXE" /r
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [cssauth] "C:\Program Files\Lenovo\Client Security Solution\cssauth.exe" silent
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [vptray] C:\PROGRA~1\SYMANT~1\VPTray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [GrooveMonitor] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\GrooveMonitor.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IgfxTray] C:\Windows\system32\igfxtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HotKeysCmds] C:\Windows\system32\hkcmd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Persistence] C:\Windows\system32\igfxpers.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe"  -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LogitechCommunicationsManager] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\LogiShrd\LComMgr\Communications_Helper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LogitechQuickCamRibbon] "C:\Program Files\Logitech\QuickCam\Quickcam.exe" /hide
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SoundMAXPnP] C:\Program Files\Analog Devices\Core\smax4pnp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [googletalk] C:\Program Files\Google\Google Talk\googletalk.exe /autostart
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\QTTask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Google Update] "C:\Users\Jooyeon\AppData\Local\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe" /c
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [WMPNSCFG] C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\WMPNSCFG.exe
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /detectMem (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [WindowsWelcomeCenter] rundll32.exe oobefldr.dll,ShowWelcomeCenter (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /detectMem (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O4 - Startup: DING!.lnk = C:\Program Files\Southwest Airlines\Ding\Ding.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Windows Live Search - res://c:\Program Files\Windows Live Toolbar\msntb.dll/search.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Add to Google Photos Screensa&ver - res://C:\Windows\system32\GPhotos.scr/200
O8 - Extra context menu item: Append to existing PDF - res://C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 8.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIEAppend.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Convert link target to Adobe PDF - res://C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 8.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIECapture.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Convert link target to existing PDF - res://C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 8.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIEAppend.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Convert selected links to Adobe PDF - res://C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 8.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIECaptureSelLinks.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Convert selected links to existing PDF - res://C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 8.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIEAppendSelLinks.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Convert selection to Adobe PDF - res://C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 8.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIECapture.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Convert selection to existing PDF - res://C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 8.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIEAppend.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Convert to Adobe PDF - res://C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 8.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIECapture.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~1\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {0045D4BC-5189-4b67-969C-83BB1906C421} - C:\Program Files\Lenovo\Client Security Solution\tvtpwm_ie_com.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: ThinkVantage Password Manager... - {0045D4BC-5189-4b67-969C-83BB1906C421} - C:\Program Files\Lenovo\Client Security Solution\tvtpwm_ie_com.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {09C04DA7-5B76-4EBC-BBEE-B25EAC5965F5} - C:\Program Files\Google\Google Gears\Internet Explorer\0.5.4.2\gears.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: &Gears Settings - {09C04DA7-5B76-4EBC-BBEE-B25EAC5965F5} - C:\Program Files\Google\Google Gears\Internet Explorer\0.5.4.2\gears.dll
O9 - Extra button: Send to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~1\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: S&end to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~1\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~1\Office12\REFIEBAR.DLL
O13 - Gopher Prefix: 
O16 - DPF: {001EE746-A1F9-460E-80AD-269E088D6A01} (Infotl Control) - http://site.ebrary.com.ezproxy.galt...ib/northwestern/support/plugins/ebraryRdr.cab
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - https://fpdownload.macromedia.com/get/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O16 - DPF: {DF780F87-FF2B-4DF8-92D0-73DB16A1543A} (PopCapLoader Object) - http://download.games.yahoo.com/games/web_games/popcap/bejeweled2/popcaploader_v6.cab
O18 - Protocol: grooveLocalGWS - {88FED34C-F0CA-4636-A375-3CB6248B04CD} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\GrooveSystemServices.dll
O23 - Service: Ac Profile Manager Service (AcPrfMgrSvc) - Lenovo - C:\Program Files\ThinkPad\ConnectUtilities\AcPrfMgrSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Access Connections Main Service (AcSvc) - Lenovo - C:\Program Files\ThinkPad\ConnectUtilities\AcSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Andrea ADI Filters Service (AEADIFilters) - Andrea Electronics Corporation - C:\Windows\system32\AEADISRV.EXE
O23 - Service: Apple Mobile Device - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
O23 - Service: ASR Service (ASRSVC) - Lenovo Group Limited - C:\Program Files\ThinkPad\Tablet Shortcut\ASR\ASRSVC.exe
O23 - Service: Automatic LiveUpdate Scheduler - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\ALUSchedulerSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Bonjour Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Event Manager (ccEvtMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Settings Manager (ccSetMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec AntiVirus Definition Watcher (DefWatch) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec AntiVirus\DefWatch.exe
O23 - Service: FLEXnet Licensing Service - Macrovision Europe Ltd. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Macrovision Shared\FLEXnet Publisher\FNPLicensingService.exe
O23 - Service: Google Update Service (gupdate1c9bc71ae432ecd) (gupdate1c9bc71ae432ecd) - Google Inc. - C:\Program Files\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe
O23 - Service: Google Updater Service (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: ThinkPad PM Service (IBMPMSVC) - Lenovo - C:\Windows\system32\ibmpmsvc.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\1050\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: IPS Core Service (IPSSVC) - Lenovo Group Limited - C:\Windows\system32\IPSSVC.EXE
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate - Symantec Corporation - C:\PROGRA~1\Symantec\LIVEUP~1\LUCOMS~1.EXE
O23 - Service: LVCOMSer - Logitech Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\LogiShrd\LVCOMSER\LVComSer.exe
O23 - Service: Process Monitor (LVPrcSrv) - Logitech Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\LogiShrd\LVMVFM\LVPrcSrv.exe
O23 - Service: SAVRoam (SavRoam) - symantec - C:\Program Files\Symantec AntiVirus\SavRoam.exe
O23 - Service: System Update (SUService) - Lenovo Group Limited - c:\program files\lenovo\system update\suservice.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec AntiVirus - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec AntiVirus\Rtvscan.exe
O23 - Service: TABLET Service (TabletSVC) - Lenovo Group Limited - C:\Program Files\ThinkPad\Tablet Shortcut\TSMService.exe
O23 - Service: ThinkVantage Registry Monitor Service - Lenovo Group Limited - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Lenovo\tvt_reg_monitor_svc.exe
O23 - Service: tp4serv - Lenovo Group Limited - C:\Program Files\Lenovo\TrackPoint\TP4SERVINST.EXE
O23 - Service: ThinkPad HDD APS Logging Service (TPHDEXLGSVC) - Lenovo. - C:\Windows\System32\TPHDEXLG.exe
O23 - Service: On Screen Display (TPHKSVC) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\LENOVO\HOTKEY\TPHKSVC.exe
O23 - Service: TSS Core Service (TSSCoreService) - IBM - C:\Program Files\Lenovo\Client Security Solution\tvttcsd.exe
O23 - Service: TVT Backup Protection Service - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Lenovo\Rescue and Recovery\rrpservice.exe
O23 - Service: TVT Backup Service - Lenovo Group Limited - C:\Program Files\Lenovo\Rescue and Recovery\rrservice.exe
O23 - Service: TVT Scheduler - Lenovo Group Limited - c:\Program Files\Common Files\Lenovo\Scheduler\tvtsched.exe
O23 - Service: tvtnetwk - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Lenovo\Rescue and Recovery\ADM\IUService.exe
O23 - Service: XAudioService - Conexant Systems, Inc. - C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\xaudio.exe

--
End of file - 14188 bytes


----------



## Bodaggit23

imaginary.jewel said:


> Hi I'm having the same kind of problem.



You should start your own thread. This will be confusing for the Mod to help
the OP.


----------



## johnb35

imaginary.jewel said:


> Hi I'm having the same kind of problem. symantec detects a lot of DWH****.tmp files in c:/user/appdata/local/temp folder. I've tried to follow some other directions and delete them manually in safe mode but I can't see the files.
> 
> I'd appreciate whatever help you can give!
> 
> the hijackthis log is as follows:
> 
> ----
> Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
> Scan saved at 10:45:40 PM, on 4/21/2009
> Platform: Windows Vista SP1 (WinNT 6.00.1905)
> MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6001.18226)
> Boot mode: Normal
> 
> Running processes:
> C:\Program Files\Common Files\LogiShrd\LVCOMSER\LVComSer.exe
> C:\Windows\system32\Dwm.exe
> C:\Windows\Explorer.EXE
> C:\Windows\SYSTEM32\WISPTIS.EXE
> C:\Program Files\Common Files\microsoft shared\ink\TabTip.exe
> C:\Program Files\Lenovo\NPDIRECT\tpfnf7sp.exe
> C:\Program Files\Gunze\GZTP_Pack\GzSnd.exe
> C:\Program Files\Lenovo\HOTKEY\TPOSDSVC.exe
> C:\Windows\System32\rundll32.exe
> C:\Windows\System32\TpShocks.exe
> C:\Program Files\ThinkPad\Utilities\EZEJMNAP.EXE
> C:\Program Files\Lenovo\HOTKEY\TPONSCR.exe
> C:\Program Files\ThinkPad\Tablet Shortcut\TSMResident.exe
> C:\Program Files\Lenovo\Zoom\TpScrex.exe
> C:\Windows\system32\taskeng.exe
> C:\Program Files\Lenovo\Client Security Solution\cssauth.exe
> C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe
> C:\Program Files\Symantec AntiVirus\VPTray.exe
> C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\GrooveMonitor.exe
> C:\Windows\System32\hkcmd.exe
> C:\Windows\System32\igfxpers.exe
> C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
> C:\Program Files\Common Files\LogiShrd\LComMgr\Communications_Helper.exe
> C:\Program Files\Analog Devices\Core\smax4pnp.exe
> C:\Windows\system32\igfxsrvc.exe
> C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jusched.exe
> C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
> C:\Users\Jooyeon\AppData\Local\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe
> C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\wmpnscfg.exe
> C:\Windows\system32\wbem\unsecapp.exe
> C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Ink\InputPersonalization.exe
> C:\Program Files\Common Files\Logishrd\LQCVFX\COCIManager.exe
> C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
> C:\Users\Jooyeon\AppData\Local\Google\Google Talk Plugin\googletalkplugin.exe
> C:\Windows\system32\SearchFilterHost.exe
> C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe
> 
> R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
> R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = about:blank
> R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://lenovo.live.com
> R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
> R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
> R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
> R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant =
> R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch =
> R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = *.local
> R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName =
> O1 - Hosts: ::1 localhost
> O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
> O2 - BHO: Groove GFS Browser Helper - {72853161-30C5-4D22-B7F9-0BBC1D38A37E} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\GrooveShellExtensions.dll
> O2 - BHO: Windows Live Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
> O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Conversion Toolbar Helper - {AE7CD045-E861-484f-8273-0445EE161910} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 8.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll
> O2 - BHO: Windows Live Toolbar Helper - {BDBD1DAD-C946-4A17-ADC1-64B5B4FF55D0} - c:\Program Files\Windows Live Toolbar\msntb.dll
> O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
> O2 - BHO: Google Gears Helper - {E0FEFE40-FBF9-42AE-BA58-794CA7E3FB53} - C:\Program Files\Google\Google Gears\Internet Explorer\0.5.4.2\gears.dll
> O2 - BHO: ThinkVantage Password Manager - {F040E541-A427-4CF7-85D8-75E3E0F476C5} - C:\Program Files\Lenovo\Client Security Solution\tvtpwm_ie_com.dll
> O3 - Toolbar: Windows Live Toolbar - {BDAD1DAD-C946-4A17-ADC1-64B5B4FF55D0} - c:\Program Files\Windows Live Toolbar\msntb.dll
> O3 - Toolbar: Adobe PDF - {47833539-D0C5-4125-9FA8-0819E2EAAC93} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 8.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll
> O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TPFNF7] C:\Program Files\Lenovo\NPDIRECT\TPFNF7SP.exe /r
> O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [GzSndExePath] C:\Program Files\Gunze\GZTP_Pack\GzSnd.exe
> O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TPHOTKEY] C:\Program Files\Lenovo\HOTKEY\TPOSDSVC.exe
> O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PWMTRV] rundll32 C:\PROGRA~1\ThinkPad\UTILIT~1\PWMTR32V.DLL,PwrMgrBkGndMonitor
> O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TpShocks] TpShocks.exe
> O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [EZEJMNAP] C:\PROGRA~1\ThinkPad\UTILIT~1\EzEjMnAp.Exe
> O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IBMTBCTL] "C:\Program Files\ThinkPad\Tablet Shortcut\IBMTBCTL.EXE" /r
> O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TSMResident] "C:\Program Files\ThinkPad\Tablet Shortcut\TSMRESIDENT.EXE" /r
> O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [cssauth] "C:\Program Files\Lenovo\Client Security Solution\cssauth.exe" silent
> O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
> O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [vptray] C:\PROGRA~1\SYMANT~1\VPTray.exe
> O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [GrooveMonitor] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\GrooveMonitor.exe"
> O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IgfxTray] C:\Windows\system32\igfxtray.exe
> O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HotKeysCmds] C:\Windows\system32\hkcmd.exe
> O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Persistence] C:\Windows\system32\igfxpers.exe
> O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe"  -osboot
> O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LogitechCommunicationsManager] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\LogiShrd\LComMgr\Communications_Helper.exe"
> O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LogitechQuickCamRibbon] "C:\Program Files\Logitech\QuickCam\Quickcam.exe" /hide
> O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SoundMAXPnP] C:\Program Files\Analog Devices\Core\smax4pnp.exe
> O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [googletalk] C:\Program Files\Google\Google Talk\googletalk.exe /autostart
> O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\QTTask.exe" -atboottime
> O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jusched.exe"
> O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
> O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Google Update] "C:\Users\Jooyeon\AppData\Local\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe" /c
> O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [WMPNSCFG] C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\WMPNSCFG.exe
> O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /detectMem (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
> O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [WindowsWelcomeCenter] rundll32.exe oobefldr.dll,ShowWelcomeCenter (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
> O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /detectMem (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
> O4 - Startup: DING!.lnk = C:\Program Files\Southwest Airlines\Ding\Ding.exe
> O8 - Extra context menu item: &Windows Live Search - res://c:\Program Files\Windows Live Toolbar\msntb.dll/search.htm
> O8 - Extra context menu item: Add to Google Photos Screensa&ver - res://C:\Windows\system32\GPhotos.scr/200
> O8 - Extra context menu item: Append to existing PDF - res://C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 8.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIEAppend.html
> O8 - Extra context menu item: Convert link target to Adobe PDF - res://C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 8.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIECapture.html
> O8 - Extra context menu item: Convert link target to existing PDF - res://C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 8.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIEAppend.html
> O8 - Extra context menu item: Convert selected links to Adobe PDF - res://C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 8.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIECaptureSelLinks.html
> O8 - Extra context menu item: Convert selected links to existing PDF - res://C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 8.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIEAppendSelLinks.html
> O8 - Extra context menu item: Convert selection to Adobe PDF - res://C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 8.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIECapture.html
> O8 - Extra context menu item: Convert selection to existing PDF - res://C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 8.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIEAppend.html
> O8 - Extra context menu item: Convert to Adobe PDF - res://C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 8.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIECapture.html
> O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~1\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000
> O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {0045D4BC-5189-4b67-969C-83BB1906C421} - C:\Program Files\Lenovo\Client Security Solution\tvtpwm_ie_com.dll
> O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: ThinkVantage Password Manager... - {0045D4BC-5189-4b67-969C-83BB1906C421} - C:\Program Files\Lenovo\Client Security Solution\tvtpwm_ie_com.dll
> O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {09C04DA7-5B76-4EBC-BBEE-B25EAC5965F5} - C:\Program Files\Google\Google Gears\Internet Explorer\0.5.4.2\gears.dll
> O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: &Gears Settings - {09C04DA7-5B76-4EBC-BBEE-B25EAC5965F5} - C:\Program Files\Google\Google Gears\Internet Explorer\0.5.4.2\gears.dll
> O9 - Extra button: Send to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~1\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
> O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: S&end to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~1\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
> O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~1\Office12\REFIEBAR.DLL
> O13 - Gopher Prefix:
> O16 - DPF: {001EE746-A1F9-460E-80AD-269E088D6A01} (Infotl Control) - http://site.ebrary.com.ezproxy.galt...ib/northwestern/support/plugins/ebraryRdr.cab
> O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - https://fpdownload.macromedia.com/get/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
> O16 - DPF: {DF780F87-FF2B-4DF8-92D0-73DB16A1543A} (PopCapLoader Object) - http://download.games.yahoo.com/games/web_games/popcap/bejeweled2/popcaploader_v6.cab
> O18 - Protocol: grooveLocalGWS - {88FED34C-F0CA-4636-A375-3CB6248B04CD} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\GrooveSystemServices.dll
> O23 - Service: Ac Profile Manager Service (AcPrfMgrSvc) - Lenovo - C:\Program Files\ThinkPad\ConnectUtilities\AcPrfMgrSvc.exe
> O23 - Service: Access Connections Main Service (AcSvc) - Lenovo - C:\Program Files\ThinkPad\ConnectUtilities\AcSvc.exe
> O23 - Service: Andrea ADI Filters Service (AEADIFilters) - Andrea Electronics Corporation - C:\Windows\system32\AEADISRV.EXE
> O23 - Service: Apple Mobile Device - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
> O23 - Service: ASR Service (ASRSVC) - Lenovo Group Limited - C:\Program Files\ThinkPad\Tablet Shortcut\ASR\ASRSVC.exe
> O23 - Service: Automatic LiveUpdate Scheduler - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\ALUSchedulerSvc.exe
> O23 - Service: Bonjour Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
> O23 - Service: Symantec Event Manager (ccEvtMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
> O23 - Service: Symantec Settings Manager (ccSetMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
> O23 - Service: Symantec AntiVirus Definition Watcher (DefWatch) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec AntiVirus\DefWatch.exe
> O23 - Service: FLEXnet Licensing Service - Macrovision Europe Ltd. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Macrovision Shared\FLEXnet Publisher\FNPLicensingService.exe
> O23 - Service: Google Update Service (gupdate1c9bc71ae432ecd) (gupdate1c9bc71ae432ecd) - Google Inc. - C:\Program Files\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe
> O23 - Service: Google Updater Service (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
> O23 - Service: ThinkPad PM Service (IBMPMSVC) - Lenovo - C:\Windows\system32\ibmpmsvc.exe
> O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\1050\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
> O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
> O23 - Service: IPS Core Service (IPSSVC) - Lenovo Group Limited - C:\Windows\system32\IPSSVC.EXE
> O23 - Service: LiveUpdate - Symantec Corporation - C:\PROGRA~1\Symantec\LIVEUP~1\LUCOMS~1.EXE
> O23 - Service: LVCOMSer - Logitech Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\LogiShrd\LVCOMSER\LVComSer.exe
> O23 - Service: Process Monitor (LVPrcSrv) - Logitech Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\LogiShrd\LVMVFM\LVPrcSrv.exe
> O23 - Service: SAVRoam (SavRoam) - symantec - C:\Program Files\Symantec AntiVirus\SavRoam.exe
> O23 - Service: System Update (SUService) - Lenovo Group Limited - c:\program files\lenovo\system update\suservice.exe
> O23 - Service: Symantec AntiVirus - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec AntiVirus\Rtvscan.exe
> O23 - Service: TABLET Service (TabletSVC) - Lenovo Group Limited - C:\Program Files\ThinkPad\Tablet Shortcut\TSMService.exe
> O23 - Service: ThinkVantage Registry Monitor Service - Lenovo Group Limited - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Lenovo\tvt_reg_monitor_svc.exe
> O23 - Service: tp4serv - Lenovo Group Limited - C:\Program Files\Lenovo\TrackPoint\TP4SERVINST.EXE
> O23 - Service: ThinkPad HDD APS Logging Service (TPHDEXLGSVC) - Lenovo. - C:\Windows\System32\TPHDEXLG.exe
> O23 - Service: On Screen Display (TPHKSVC) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\LENOVO\HOTKEY\TPHKSVC.exe
> O23 - Service: TSS Core Service (TSSCoreService) - IBM - C:\Program Files\Lenovo\Client Security Solution\tvttcsd.exe
> O23 - Service: TVT Backup Protection Service - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Lenovo\Rescue and Recovery\rrpservice.exe
> O23 - Service: TVT Backup Service - Lenovo Group Limited - C:\Program Files\Lenovo\Rescue and Recovery\rrservice.exe
> O23 - Service: TVT Scheduler - Lenovo Group Limited - c:\Program Files\Common Files\Lenovo\Scheduler\tvtsched.exe
> O23 - Service: tvtnetwk - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Lenovo\Rescue and Recovery\ADM\IUService.exe
> O23 - Service: XAudioService - Conexant Systems, Inc. - C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\xaudio.exe
> 
> --
> End of file - 14188 bytes



Download CCleaner and have it delete all your temp files and then rerun your virus scanner.


----------

